# little top turned into dress



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

please note that this has only been knitted by myself twice so you may have to adapt it to your liking, please feel free to tweak and change it, to fit your needs or if you think it could be improved, but this is my version, hope you enjoy:

worked from the neck downwards

cast on 57sts

rib 6 rows making a buttonhole on the 3rd row (K2,yfwd, K2 tog)

row 7) K

row 8) K4, purl to last 4sts, K4

row 9) K8, *(yfwd, K1, yfwd, K4) rep frm * to last 4 sts, K4 (75sts)

row 10) K4, purl to last 4sts, K4

row 11) Knit

row 12) K4, purl to last 4sts, K4

row 13) K8, *(yfwd, K3, yfwd, K4) rep frm * to last 4sts, K4 (93sts)

rows 14,15,16) as rows 10, 11, 12

row 17) K8, *(yfwd, K5, yfwd, K4) rep frm * to last 4sts, K4 (111sts)

rows 18, 19, 20) as rows 10, 11, 12

rows 21, 22, 23, 24, Knit

rows 25) K18, cast of 20sts, K34, cast off 20sts, K17

row 26) Knit (71sts) 

row 27) K2, yfwd, K2 tog, *(K3, m1) rep from * to last 7sts, K7

row 28) Knit

row 29) *(K3, m1) rep frm * to last 4sts cast off 4, (if you dont want as full a dress as i made it you can just knit this row and cast of 4sts at the end of the row)

row 30) rejoin the yarn and join in the round as this dress will now be finished in the round (i did this by knitting 2tog, 1st from both sides, if anyone has a better way please let me know as this is only my 2nd attempt at joining in the round)

Knit all rounds until desired length is achieved, this would be the ideal time to either change colour or put whatever pattern you liked here

when desired length is reached (i did it to 6 inches from joining in the round for a newborn) you can either cast of loosely or do 1rnd K, 1rnd P for 4 rounds, or any cast off method you prefer

i hope this makes sense xxxx


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you so much for the knitting pattern,could you please show us a photo of the finished dress.x


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

can we have a picture please. sorry, I see it now. didn't come up first time. very nice. like the colour.


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

there we go sorry about that xx



angelknitter said:


> thank you so much for the knitting pattern,could you please show us a photo of the finished dress.x


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you its soooo pretty,i will have a go at making it x


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

That's really cute!!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

This is very cute! Could you please tell us what size it is, the size of needles you used, and yarn weight, please?

Thank you!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love it! So kind of you to post!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

What a sweet dress. I must have missed your previous posts. Could you please repeat sizings and gauge and amount of yarn.
Would definitely like to try thus one.
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Really pretty, thank you for all your work in writing down and figuring out the dress part. I appreciate you sharing it with us.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

like the doll dress I posted aa few days ago.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Cute


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

hiya, this is the little top-down-top that a lot of people are making, and she has put: any DK-tension 24sts over 4"/10cm with 4mm needles, i think that makes a preemie size, i used DK but size 5mm needles to make a newborn size and used about 50g of yarn, the pattern is on raverly: marianna-mel (wont let me put a link) she has all different sizes now, hope that helps xx



rosw said:


> What a sweet dress. I must have missed your previous posts. Could you please repeat sizings and gauge and amount of yarn.
> Would definitely like to try thus one.
> Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you so much for the dress pattern. it is very cute.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

This amazing pattern is so adaptable. The mark of a genius designer!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nicely Done - Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

The daintiest one I've seen. So sweet.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute and delicate looking.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern, just love the changes made, it makes such a pretty little dress. Steph


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern!! Love this!


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Fabulous dress! Love it. So cute!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable!! thank you so much for the pattern...


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Really very cute, thank you for sharing.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Love your dress!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Could you tell me what size yarn and needles you used


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your version of the Marianna. Your little dress turned out very nice.


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

This is so cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I will be saving this pattern. thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Your dress looks very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern, its very pretty!


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

hi, i used DK and 5mm needles, hope this helps xx



craftilady said:


> Thank you for the pattern. Could you tell me what size yarn and needles you used


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's really pretty thank you!!!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty dress. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely love this! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## karent (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, thanks too for sharing.


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello Snidgy69,
Beautiful little dress of your own version. I have copied and will give it a try. Good on you for sharing the pattern. Have a lovely day. Thanks Marg14


----------

